# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fruticultura  Manual práctico para la producción, cosecha y manejo poscosecha del cultivo de granadilla

## Bruno Cillóniz

content_granadilla.jpg* 
El origen de la granadilla es América Tropical, por lo que se puede encontrar en forma silvestre desde México hasta Venezuela, y de Perú a Bolivia.*  La granadilla pertenece a la familia passifloracea que reúne gran cantidad de especies que se encuentran distribuidas desde casi el nivel del mar hasta altitudes superiores a los 2000 msnm. Se caracteriza por la gran diversidad de formas de hojas y de flores preciosas y otras características muy peculiares de cada especie, como son: color de las flores, tamaño, forma y aroma que producen.  La flor de esta fruta tiene características muy especiales, a tal punto que la llaman la "flor de la pasión" por tener semejanza con algunos signos de la pasión de Jesucristo, entre los que están: tres estigmas que simulan los clavos con que lo clavaron en la cruz, cinco anteras suman las llagas que le ocasionaron, 12 pétalos es el número de discípulos y la corona de filamentos la comparan con la corona de espinas.  *Contenidos:*  IntroducciónContenido nutricionalPrincipales usos y propiedades medicinalesDescripción botánicaRequerimientos agroclimatológicosTipos de reproducción y manejo del vivero Reproducción sexual Construcción del viveroControl de malezas en el viveroPoda o deshija de formación en el viveroFertilización del viveroReproducción asexual Por estacasPor injertoEstablecimiento y manejo de la plantación Posteada y ancladaConstrucción del emparradoMarcado de la plantaciónTransplanteTutoradoPodas Poda de formaciónPoda de producción y saneamientoPoda de renovaciónControl de malezasNutrición y fertilización Importancia de los nutrientes en el cultivo de granadillaTipos de fertilizaciónRecomendaciones de fertilización de acuerdo a la etapa de desarrollo de la plantaEncaladoPrincipales plagas y desórdenes fisiológicosCosecha y manejo poscosecha CosechaManejo, selección y empaqueAlmacenamiento y transporteControl de calidadInocuidad en la producción y manejo .de la frutaProducción y comercializaciónInversión inicial y costos del primer año de producción de una hectárea Inversión inicialCostos de producción de una hectárea en el primer año  *Autores:* María del Milagro Cerdas Araya | Juan José Castro Retana *Editora:* Ministerio de Agricultura y Ganadería & Universidad de Costa Rica *Año:* 2,003 *Descargar Manual*   Temas similares: La forma correcta de realizar la cosecha y poscosecha de quinua Cosecha y post cosecha de granadilla Manual de fenología de maduración de la chirimoya para determinar el momento de cosecha I curso teórico práctico manejo, mantenimiento, calibración de equipos y técnicas de aplicación de productos para la protección de cultivos. Manual para el mejoramiento del manejo poscosecha de frutas y hortalizas

----------

